# Exercises off slope?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

wat exercises do u do off slope? i go once a week at most, but want to practice jumping..


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

you could use a trampoline to jump and you sould pratice balance


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

bike riding and using the tramp is great


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i usually do spin classes a few times a week for endurance, and run a few miles a day.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Plyometrics...check it out if you want to increase your leg endurance and jumping ability


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i've been doing 16 oz arm curls for a few years now..and i gotta tell ya, i feel great afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

single leg squats. improves balance as well as strength


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

heavy free weights but with enduro reps four times a week, 

3 hours of ice hockey training / scrimmage

cycling and / or tennis when the sun shines... and if i have the energy (i ain't as young as i used to be!)


----------

